# Game 22: Charlotte Bobcats vs. Orlando Magic (12/14/06)



## nutmeged3

*Charlotte Bobcats (5-16) vs. Orlando Magic (15-9)*

*Location:* 
Charlotte Bobcats Arena
*Date/Time:* 
Saturday 12/14/2006 - 7:00pm
*TV/Radio:* 
TNT/FM 106.1

*BOBCATS UPDATE:* 
This will be the Bobcats' first nationally televised game and it's not an ideal time to show off the franchise. They lost three home games by a combined 80 points last week, and cut staff in an apparent cost-saving measure.

*MAGIC UPDATE:*
Orlando and Utah are the most pleasant surprises in the NBA this season. Dwight Howard might start at center for the East in the All-Star Game, even before he has a fully developed offensive game.

*Expected Starting Lineups*
*Bobcats*




































*Magic*





































*KEY MATCHUP:* 















Emeka Okafor vs. Dwight Howard. 
Howard versus Emeka Okafor. Howard, the only player chosen before Okafor in the 2004 draft, had a 20-20 game (points and rebounds) in the previous matchup this season. Time for some pay-back?​


----------



## truebluefan

Magic are 7-5 on the road. Hornets are 3-8 at home


----------



## nets15

emeka/howard should be a good match up ! and an exticing one


----------



## truebluefan

yes indeed. I look forward to that. 

I want to see what Morrison brings as well.


----------



## truebluefan

Howard is a beast


----------



## truebluefan

Ariza taps it in 2-0 Magic


----------



## nutmeged3

The matchup between EO50 and Howard last game was awesome I hope it doesn't disappoint this time around

Starting lineups
Arroyo...Knight
Dooling...Felton
Ariza...Wallace
Battie...Okafor
Howard...Brezec


----------



## truebluefan

Bobcats start cold


----------



## truebluefan

Wallace makes a jumper


----------



## nutmeged3

Gerald's been hitting his shots past two games pleasant suprise.


----------



## truebluefan

offensive foul on the Magic Aruza


----------



## truebluefan

nutmeged3 said:


> Gerald's been hitting his shots past two games pleasant suprise.


I have always liked him as a player


----------



## truebluefan

Brezec is stone cold


----------



## truebluefan

Nice move by Howard 4-2 magic


----------



## truebluefan

dooling with a jumper


----------



## Diable

Looks like BK's calf is probably acting up again,although he looked like his back was stiff


----------



## truebluefan

nice steal b Wallace. 

Boy! bobcats shooting bricks


----------



## truebluefan

nice move by okafor. 6-4 magic


----------



## nutmeged3

Brevin looked like he was over on the bench iceing his knee in that last replay


----------



## truebluefan

5:01 score is just 6-4 Magic! 

Magic 27% 
Bobcats 17%


----------



## truebluefan

Morrison shooting 29% at all home games


----------



## truebluefan

outlaw with a reverse layup. 

Wallace with the charge


----------



## truebluefan

Nice shot by May. 8-6 magic


----------



## nutmeged3

His road field goal percentage can't be much higher then that


----------



## truebluefan

Felton hits the jump shot. Game tied. 

Dooling fouled by morrison


----------



## truebluefan

ft good
ft good. 

10-8


----------



## truebluefan

Morrison for two and the foul. Outlaw. 

ft. good. 11-10 Bobcats


----------



## shookem

Nice move and drive by Morrison. And 1.


----------



## Diable

I believe Arroyo was rite.It sure looked like Morrison hooked him


----------



## truebluefan

TO 11-10 Bobcats

Both teams at 31%


----------



## nutmeged3

Diable said:


> I believe Arroyo was rite.It sure looked like Morrison hooked him


Looks like hes taking your advise and trying to closeline instead of just letting Arroyo go by


----------



## truebluefan

easy shot by howard.


----------



## truebluefan

nice drive by may. 

Layup by outlaw

Nice put back by may


----------



## TM

Milicic can pass the rock. I'm glad he's been able to go somewhere and play... Why is Okafor shooting jumpers? Howard is a monster.


----------



## truebluefan

Milicic for two. 

16-15 mAGIC

wow big dunk by howard


----------



## shookem

There's no way May can stop Darko or Howard.


----------



## truebluefan

18-15 Magic after 1. 

Magic 44%, Bobcats 30%


----------



## nutmeged3

TM said:


> Why is Okafor shooting jumpers? Howard is a monster.


He's developed a decent jumper... that shot was just horrible though


----------



## truebluefan

May with a big dunk


----------



## TM

Jj!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan

24 seconds on Charlotte.


----------



## truebluefan

Diener for two. 

Nice move by May and the foul. Ft good. 20-20.


----------



## MemphisX

6 white guys on the court at the same time:yay:


----------



## truebluefan

3 by Morrison.


----------



## truebluefan

Reddick for three!! 23-23


----------



## TM

Wohoooo!!!!


----------



## truebluefan

Milicic fouls May, 

TO 23-23 11 pts for May!


----------



## truebluefan

Fts by May 

Good 24-23
Good. 25-23


----------



## truebluefan

nice block by Okafor and he gets the layup.


----------



## truebluefan

Reddick for two. Morrison for three!


----------



## HB

JJ Redick sighting. 
Ammo and Redick finally go against each other again


----------



## truebluefan

May fouls Howard. 

Reddick misses the 3


----------



## nutmeged3

Our arena is completely silent right now


----------



## truebluefan

Howard fouls okafor. 

Ft attempt no good
second attempt good. 31-25


----------



## truebluefan

dooling for 2. 

okafor with the hook shot.


----------



## HB

Good tbf on this updates


----------



## truebluefan

Well I am going to be watching the football game in a minute so play by play will not be as often.


----------



## truebluefan

24 seconds on Charlotte


----------



## truebluefan

dooling with a layup. 33-29

Knight for 2. 35-29


----------



## Diable

how in hell can that be a foul on Okafor?


----------



## truebluefan

well I am back after all


----------



## truebluefan

Nice shot by May! I like his game

Arroyo for two


----------



## truebluefan

42-36 Bobcats

May missed first ft
Second ft is good. 43-36


----------



## truebluefan

Ariza fouls okafor

ft good
second ft good


----------



## nutmeged3

Nice block by May he's playing really well tonight


----------



## truebluefan

45-38 Bobcats at the end of the first half. 

Magic 44%
Bobcats 40% 

may 16 pts!


----------



## CHRISBOSH4

go Bobcats!


----------



## JS03

Big second quarter by the Bobcats.


----------



## nutmeged3

Okafor starts 2nd half off on the bench? May and Brezec are so intimadating on defense


----------



## nutmeged3

Stomach problems hopefully hes able to return

3 point play for Dooling after being fouled by Knight


----------



## X-Factor

Tough half to watch as a Magic fan. Especially since they kept showing Hedo, Hill, and Bogans in street clothes on the bench. The lack of depth is killing the Magic out there.


----------



## HB

Sean May is strong. Look at him muscle Dwight down low


----------



## nutmeged3

Strong putback off his own miss by May

Arroyo comes back with a quick jumper

Brevin gets his own jumper 

55-47 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3

X-Factor said:


> Tough half to watch as a Magic fan. Especially since they kept showing Hedo, Hill, and Bogans in street clothes on the bench. The lack of depth is killing the Magic out there.


Do they have less then 12 active? Nelson isn't playing either is he


----------



## nutmeged3

Nice drive and kick by Brevin to get Felton a 3 pointer
12 point lead


----------



## Diable

I guess that's Gerald's sixth steal according to yahoo


----------



## nutmeged3

Matt Carroll hasn't been able to hit anything


----------



## truebluefan

72-64 Bobcats!! 

May is playing big!


----------



## nutmeged3

Looks like the majority of the people at the game are UNC fans, Reddicks still gettin booed.

End of the 3rd 72-64 Bobcats


----------



## truebluefan

Orlando really misses their starters


----------



## truebluefan

Morrison has 15 now


----------



## truebluefan

dunk by okafor


----------



## truebluefan

Howard is fouled. Foul on Brezec

FT good 
second ft no good


----------



## Diable

I don't think anything is wrong with DAnderson.I guess he's lost his minutes to Carroll and Morrison for right now


----------



## truebluefan

Morrison for three!! 81-67


----------



## truebluefan

Wow! Howard and millcic get blocks and dooling gets the layup

Okafor offensive rebound and a dunk! 

83-69 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3

Diable said:


> I don't think anything is wrong with DAnderson.I guess he's lost his minutes to Carroll and Morrison for right now


Is he even active?

EDIT: He is, I guess he did lose his PT for this game. He'll probably play whenever we play a team with more athletic wings


----------



## truebluefan

May 24
Morrison 18
Okafor 11/10 2 blocks

Howard 8 pts 12 rebounds 3 blocks


----------



## truebluefan

May gets fouled. Millicic

Ft good
Second ft good


----------



## truebluefan

Diener with a 3. 

Bad shot by morrision, May rebounds and is fouled. 

Ft good
second ft good


----------



## truebluefan

Wow what was that? Awful shot by Howard


----------



## nutmeged3

Damn that was a bad shot by Howard


----------



## truebluefan

Diener with a looooonnnggg 3


----------



## truebluefan

87-75 Charlotte 5:54


----------



## nutmeged3

truebluefan said:


> Diener with a looooonnnggg 3


Hes playing really well tonight. Only reason Magic still have a chance in this one.


----------



## truebluefan

May at the foul line again!

Missed the first
hits the second


----------



## truebluefan

dooling hits a 3


----------



## truebluefan

Morrison is fouled by arroyo. 

ft good
second ft good

90-78


----------



## truebluefan

May shooting fouls shots again! 

Good both of them


----------



## truebluefan

garity hits the 3.


----------



## nutmeged3

May's doing a good job of not settling for his long jumper. He's been blocked several times but he keeps comin and getting second shots. Career high of 31 for May


----------



## truebluefan

okafor for the dunk 94-81


----------



## Mateo

that's the kind of play that could become deadly if they practice it enough. Morrison comes off of 2 screens, gets the ball, sees 2 guys in front of him, passes to may who passes it to Okafor. just a fundamental basketball play.


----------



## truebluefan

arroyo for two. 

arroyo fouls morrision. 

ft good. 
second ft good 96-83


----------



## truebluefan

nice block by okafor. Wallace was grabbed by diener and he pushed Diener!


----------



## truebluefan

diener hits technical

Wallace ft good
second ft good 98-84


----------



## truebluefan

air ball by arroyo. Good D by Charlotte


----------



## Amareca

May owning Roboman and on top of it sets a career high thats better than his.


----------



## truebluefan

May has really impressed me tonight!


----------



## truebluefan

monster dunk by Howard


----------



## truebluefan

uh-oh Diener hits the three! 16 pts


----------



## truebluefan

May fouled again

good on first ft (32)
Second ft no good


----------



## nutmeged3

May's shot 17 free throws tonight


----------



## JS03

Game Over, too bad they aint getting 100


----------



## truebluefan

Bobcats will win. 

Diener nmssed one. 

99-89 Bobcats


----------



## JS03

Good win by the Bobcats btw.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Amareca said:


> May owning Roboman and on top of it sets a career high thats better than his.


Too bad Darko was guarding May.


----------



## X-Factor

It was a good win by the Bobcats, but in the Magic's defense, it's hard to win without 3 of your starters.


----------



## X-Factor

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Too bad Darko was guarding May.


Lately, Big Amare has added Dwight Howard hater to his agenda of major biases.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

X-Factor said:


> Lately, Big Amare has added Dwight Howard hater to his agenda of major biases.


His obsession with Howard is scary, to be honest.


----------



## Pain5155

May is a beast, this team is one year away from contending.


----------



## taurus515th

Good job on beating the Orlando Magic :clap:. Im not a big fan of Orlando.


----------



## Husstla

Haha Bobcats just owned the best team in the Conf


----------



## JNice

What a terrible night for Orlando to be on TNT. 3 starters and one key role player out with injury... and the world gets to see extended minutes from Bo Outlaw, Pat Garrity, Diener, and Redick. Woohoo.

I thought these teams were going to set a record for futility tonight. I think the score was something like 6-2 Orlando almost half-way through the 1st qtr.


----------

